# Mavericks-Warriors preview



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Mavericks-Warriors preview*
7:30 p.m. Monday, American Airlines Center, FSNSW/KESN-FM (103.3 FM) KFLC-AM (1270 in Spanish)
01:16 AM CST on Monday, November 6, 2006
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

*Who's hot: Josh Howard*

Howard has averaged 18 points in two games, but it's hard to get too excited about his or anybody else's play so far. Howard has only seven rebounds in 68 minutes. ... Golden State is coming off a 24-point loss in which nobody scored more than 12 points, but guard Monta Ellis has hit 16 of 31 shots in three games and is averaging 15.7 points per game.

*Who's not: Mavericks guards*

The Mavericks' guards are off to a horrible start. Jason Terry is 7-of-18, Greg Buckner is 1-of-10 and Devin Harris is 2-of-10. "We are going to struggle when we don't get production out of our backcourt," coach Avery Johnson said. "They know they have a responsibility on both ends." ... Warriors guard Baron Davis is coming off a 1-of-9 effort in Utah, and he is shooting 30.2 percent for the season. ... The Mavericks had a whopping 22 turnovers against Houston.

*Injuries*

Mavericks Devean George (stomach illness) and D.J. Mbenga (left foot) are out. Warriors forward Troy Murphy is playing with a face mask after suffering a broken nose.

http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/d...s/stories/110606dnspomavspreview.33bc944.html


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Troy Murphy hates that mask so much, he says he's going to back over it with his truck as soon as he heals up. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Troy Murphy hates that mask so much, he says he's going to back over it with his truck as soon as he heals up. :biggrin:


LOL... kind of remind me of your avatar....


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I know Terry's gonna have a good game. He's one player I know will rise to the occasion when needed.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I know the Mavs have had their struggles to kick off the 2006-07 season, but I've gotta think the Warriors are the elixir to whatever ails them.

The Warriors have struggled to pick up the offense Nellie's trying to implement. Nellie's tinkered with playing Dunleavy at the PG, Baron as the SG and J-Rich at SF. 

You'll see a more traditional look from the Warriors' lineup, with Biedrins starting at C, with Muprhy and Dun Dun at the forwards spot, Baron and J-Rich at the guard positions.

The W's have struggled, though, to put the ball in the bucket. Not only is the offense looking stagnant at times, the shooting is poor (J-Rich and Muprh, the top 2 perimeter players, both coming off injuries), and the W's can't even hit their free throws.

I invite Mavs fans to chat with Warriors fans here on the Warriors thread.

Good luck to the Mavs.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I honestly am expecting a loss tonight. Devin's going to be timid, Nellie's going to be there with a vengeance, and our troubles against GS are no secret. Our only hope of winning is J-Rich keeps playing as poorly as he has been.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

StackAttack said:


> I honestly am expecting a loss tonight. Devin's going to be timid, Nellie's going to be there with a vengeance, and our troubles against GS are no secret. Our only hope of winning is J-Rich keeps playing as poorly as he has been.


Devin Harris, you mean.....I know Devean George is out, right?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bruindre said:


> Devin Harris, you mean.....I know Devean George is out, right?


Devean George's viral thing is just a smoke screen. He'll be there to drop 50 points on the warriors tonight. After all, he's the "real" weapon on the mavs, and it's time to let him LOOOOSE!









LOL... you are right. He's talking about Devin Harris. George is still out.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I expect a win, I think everyone knows Nellie wants to beat us down so we gotta stay focused....

Here's to winning our first game of the season (sounds weird haha) :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

We've lost 6 games in the row.... including the last 4 games of the finals.

We're bound to get a win sooner or later.


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

the mavs have to win this cant start a winless season, jason terry and devin have to step up


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I just realized that "perfect with JHo scores 20" thing is already over for the season. Dammit! Maybe it'll be Devin...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

DEVIN WITH THE START!! :banana: Must mean he did something right in practice...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Devin's so much better as a starter. First two minutes of the game, Devin's got a steal, assist, and a basket already.

...I don't like talking to myself. This board really needs to get more active.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

JHo's really become a a trigger happy guy. Already 3 3PA in the first four minutes.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Avery really needs to stop pulling Devin after every mistake. AJ checks in after a Devin turnover.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Jet on the ground, Josh hurt, Avery Ejected.

This looks bad.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Devin's aggressive, he's getting his way but he can't finish the layups. Avery's been ejected, first tech he definitely deserved, the second one came really quick, another victim of the new policy. 11 for Dirk, 10 for JET, 13 for JHo who really hurt his ankle, hurt himself bad enough that Devin had to foul on purpose to get him out of the game.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Devin with the 18 footer. :biggrin:

...and the Mavs' only block.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

JHo had an X-Ray, results aren't good, was carted away and looks doubtful for a while.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Another tight one between the Mavs and W's. Baron's looking good. Murphy's shot looking solid. I thought Biedrins' block (the one that eventually led to Avery getting kicked out) was clean--maybe I'm a homer sayin' that.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

bruindre said:


> Another tight one between the Mavs and W's. Baron's looking good. Murphy's shot looking solid. I thought Biedrins' block (the one that eventually led to Avery getting kicked out) was clean--maybe I'm a homer sayin' that.


The block was clean, someone got JET from behind really bad, he was on the floor for a while.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

StackAttack said:


> The block was clean, someone got JET from behind really bad, he was on the floor for a while.


That new rule about 'showing up the officials'....that's merely for players, right? I mean, Avery must have really said something bad to get the boot that quick.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dunno. Avery got T'ed up the other night too, and that's not like an incredibly common occurence for him.

Great, entertaining game. AND BUCKKKKKK!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Nice block on Monta Ellis. That Harris? Wow!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep. He's got our only 2 blocks of the game.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

DIRK FOR THE THREE FOR THE TIE JOOOOOYGAAAAASm.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

That's a lot of scoring..... for dallas standards!

GSW is kind of used to this type of scoring.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

A 9 point run and mavs are down in the 4th quarter AGAIN....


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Guys, I haven't seen the Warriors play this well offensively in a while. I know there are some breakdowns in the Dallas D, but between the O looking sharp(er) and the zone we're playing, this is going to be another great, close game.

90-84, W's.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> JHo had an X-Ray, results aren't good, was carted away and looks doubtful for a while.


X-ray results are negative. JHo is probably staying out for precautionary reasons..... at least I hope...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

AJ three! 


...I miss these games, so entertaining.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Is it just me or are all of these NBA teams using zone against the mavs?

hmmmm..... would the NBA Finals have something to do with it? :angel:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> AJ three!
> 
> 
> ...I miss these games, so entertaining.


LOL... I completely understand!

It's definitely nice to see games like these every now and then. :clap: :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Devin with a good looking THREE!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

god we are playing like crap


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

HARRIS FOR 3 OH JEBUS

God I miss these.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> god we are playing like crap


lol... not "crap." Just the old mavs before the AJ era... :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Buck is a total beast since half time....

Maybe he should be consistently playing from the BENCH! lol...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> lol... not "crap." Just the old mavs before the AJ era... :biggrin:


=x


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dallas is going with the tiny line-up again....

Dirk, Cro, and others....


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

...wtf.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

J Rich is KILLING Dallas!

:curse:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

hmmmm.......... JET is ejected with a Flagrant.

So, we are down JHo, JET and the head coach?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

...................


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

rofl???? are the Mavericks competing for the "Worst defense in the league" title? It's freaking embarrassing.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

jesus christ....


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

haha good.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> haha good.


???


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Good game until the last 35 seconds. Both teams looked like crap to close that game (as if neither wanted to win the game). 

You guys are sure to improve your play quickly. Losing AJ, Howard, and Terry is a lot. 

Good luck the rest of the way, Mavs fans.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

...........................................................................................................


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bruindre said:


> Good game until the last 35 seconds. Both teams looked like crap to close that game (as if neither wanted to win the game).
> 
> You guys are sure to improve your play quickly. Losing AJ, Howard, and Terry is a lot.
> 
> Good luck the rest of the way, Mavs fans.


Good luck to you buddy! You'll love Nellie!

:cheers:


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

We can all be Spurs fans, hey, they're 3-1. :banana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Mavs start the season with 0-3 record........ enough said.

:curse:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

76767 said:


> We can all be Spurs fans, hey, they're 3-1. :banana:


wtf...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> Good luck to you buddy! You'll love Nellie!
> 
> :cheers:


Thanks, bro. Loved him the first time in the Run TMC era.

Go Mavs!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

76767 said:


> We can all be Spurs fans, hey, they're 3-1. :banana:


LOL... or NOK fans.... or Rocket fans....

Dang! If AJ were still in the game at the end, you'd think the turnout will be different.....

If the mavs continue this trend, they are really going to bring out the worst in me!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I said we would have a tough start with the schedule we had. And it is. Especially with new players getting use to the system. Not even close to panic at this time. But a rough start for the Mavs.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Bull**** game at the least, the refs need to realize that it's a new rule.

But oh well.

How bout Devin Harris? 2 3 pointers, wow! And Dirk? WOW 26 11 and 6...


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

@ven I was kidding.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> wtf...


Chill out man, wow you are taking things way too seriously. It's all sarcasm, what a funny guy.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> How bout Devin Harris? 2 3 pointers, wow! And Dirk? WOW 26 11 and 6...


Yeah... Dirk is still the same great player, except now with assist number too.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I blame T.O. For this lose! :curse:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Chill out man, wow you are taking things way too seriously. It's all sarcasm, what a funny guy.


Can't really blame the guy..... I am pretty darned ticked off right now too.... 

:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

76767 said:


> I blame T.O. For this lose! :curse:


All those dropped passes..... :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Well.. How about them Colts?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> ...


LOL... maybe he's channelling the anger for the game toward the post? LOL...

:whoknows:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

What do you think would have happend if...

A) Stack didn't drop that pass.
B) Avery wasn't ejected.
C) Jet didnt got called for the Flagrant 1 instead of the 2.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I rest in knowing that 2/3 of the games were within reach, especially tonight when we were without AJ, JHo, and JET - 3/4 of our most important pieces - to close the game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> ...


*YOU EDIT FAST!*


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... maybe he's channelling the anger for the game toward the post? LOL...
> 
> :whoknows:


 :biggrin: something like that haha.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> *YOU EDIT FAST!*


YES VERY.. don't want to start something up.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I rest in knowing that 2/3 of the games were within reach, especially tonight when we were without AJ, JHo, and JET - 3/4 of our most important pieces - to close the game.


I like your optimism..... I wish I can be just like SttackAttack.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> What do you think would have happend if...
> 
> A) Stack didn't drop that pass.
> B) Avery wasn't ejected.
> C) Jet didnt got called for the Flagrant 1 instead of the 2.


Honestly, Mavs most likely would have lost the game anyways....

They were NOT playing D tonight! They were fouling!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> They were NOT playing D tonight!


lol they don't know how.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> lol they don't know how.


I think I miss Adrian Griffin terribly. That's the ONLY difference between the incredible starting line-up of last season and the new line-up.

Should I start imitating Rocky and call "Adrian" into the crowd? :clown:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> I like your optimism..... I wish I can be just like SttackAttack.


I lie to hide my insecurities.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Actually, i think Buckner, Harris and Johnson are doing a good job on the defensive side. Blame the system...


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Mavs start the season with 0-3 record........ enough said.
> 
> :curse:


wha tha hell happened to my 2nd favorite team, they have to get a win they better not go 0-10...let's go mavericks!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I lie to hide my insecurities.


Oh yeah! That's what I should be doing.

"Mavs will win the next 3... watch!" :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Actually, i think Buckner, Harris and Johnson are doing a good job on the defensive side. Blame the system...


or we can blame it on George Bush...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Seattle2Finals said:


> wha tha hell happened to my 2nd favorite team, they have to get a win they better not go 0-10...let's go mavericks!


Well... that's the million dollar question we are all trying to answer here.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

haha no seriously, the system is overrated. Still low on assists and we can only win when our players are putting up good stats, unlike some other defensive minded teams that can win with their stars having bad nights. Still lots of 1v1, still can't protect the paint, always slow on rotation.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> haha no seriously, the system is overrated. Still low on assists and we can only win when our players are putting up good stats, unlike some other defensive minded teams that can win with their stars having bad nights. Still lots of 1v1, still can't protect the paint, always slow on rotation.


I have to agree with you there.

Did you notice that Damp and Diop had a COMBINED playing time of 26-27 minutes?

Dallas was clearly not trying to win on defense....


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Avery in postgame on JHo: It's not looking too good.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I have to agree with you there.
> 
> Did you notice that Damp and Diop had a COMBINED playing time of 26-27 minutes?
> 
> Dallas was clearly not trying to win on defense....


Yea i know, we played their game and i hate when we do that.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Hope your season goes well, Mav fans.

I need Diop and Jet to do well for my fantasy bball team. A start would be giving Diop minutes and have Jet score more than 1 point a game. :angel:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Thoughts on tonights game....

1. Why in the hell are we shooting 30 3 pointers? Everyone was way to quick to take that shot tonight, and GS was more than happy to let us keep jacking them up. 

2. Why in the hell did Dirk only have 10 shots? I swear that we go through him and get the offense running, then decide to completely ignore him in hopes to get others involved. I don't understand it. He was 7-10 tonight, was rebounding the ball great and finding the open man. This offense HAS to run through him. It completely stagnates when it doesn't. 

3. JET's flagrant 2 was most definitely a flagrant 2. I'd not be surprised if a suspension of some kind is lurking around the corner. Having said that, I like the hard foul. He shouldn't have clothes-lined the guy, but I also don't think that was his intention. He looked like he was going for a play on the ball and they got akwardly tangled up. Either way, it was a flagrant 2. 

4. Where were the whistles during the sequence of events when JET ended up laid out on the floor and Avery ended up getting ejected? Avery had a argument, a very good one. The ref's have been very inconsistent with their whistles this year. Especially when attempting to 'crack down' on the complaining. 

5. I have never seen so many professional basketball players have such a hard time holding on to a freaking basketball. I'm not just talking Mavs here either. All over the league you are seeing PG's loosing the ball in transition, guys struggling to hold on to hard passes (ala Stack in crunch time tonight) and layups being blown that sure look like gimmes. Call it what you want, but this new ball blows. 

6. So everyone wants to jack up 3's until it's time to jack up the one at the end of the game. I've never seen so many guys pass on the shot. And the one guy you want taking the shot, Dirk, never touched the ball with the clock ticking down. I'll never understand. 

7. 0-3, clearly not how anyone envisioned this thing starting off. I like AJ starting the crew from last year with JET, Devin, JHo, Dirk and Diop. They definitley had much better chemistry. It's very obvious that some of the new guys are having a tough time getting used to things here. Why did Buck sit the pine the entire first half? He came out and made a difference. Should have seen the court much more in the first half.

In closing.... I am not a happy camper. I really thought AJ getting tossed would have been enough fuel to light the fire and wake this team up. Clearly not. We are lazy on D. Giving up way too many uncontested shots and resorting to fouls when we get beat. While our offense is not looking stellar, out defense is what has been costing us games. We had better get our act together. While the loss to SA was understandable and the loss to HOU was laughable and seen as some what of a wakeup call, there is no way we should have lost tonight. I know you don't win championships in November, but you can sure put yourself in a hell of a position to win one come summer time if you dig yourself a deep enough hole. 

/Rant


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

30 three pointers and Diop + Damp only playing 27 minutes really says it all. Why small ball ? You have to be even more aggressive on the defensive end than last year to reach the same level and right now this level seems to be faaaar away. Guys have to overcome the Final(s) hole now and not in April.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> If the mavs continue this trend, they are really going to bring out the worst in me!


You mean there's more? :clown:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

was I the only one who couldnt find the game on TV last night? 

Just caught the highlights on ESPN and its starting to look worst then even I initially thought...does any one else get the feeling that we are the most hated team in the league? I dont mean by fans...I mean by other owners, Stern and the refs...We are back to getting no help at all...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Well, we definitely have a target on our backs - but to say we're hated may be a little strong. 

I think in some way we're simply not ready - emotionally or physically - for the fight for whatever reason. I do understand that chemistry and time will solve some of the problems, but until they turn up the intensity...well, I remember the team with 5 wins at the All Star break. :angel:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> was I the only one who couldnt find the game on TV last night?
> 
> Just caught the highlights on ESPN and its starting to look worst then even I initially thought...does any one else get the feeling that we are the most hated team in the league? I dont mean by fans...I mean by other owners, Stern and the refs...We are back to getting no help at all...


I watched the game on NBA League Pass, which has free preview through the first week of the season. If you have DirecTV, it's channel 750+.

I do think this season will be an uphill battle for the mavs. Consider the recent history between Cuban and the league, it shouldn't surprise anybody....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> You mean there's more? :clown:


There is potentially plenty more....


----------

